# Red nets = Unseeable nets?



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I was browsing my local mom and pop store today, when I saw a red fish tank net. I found it interesting, because most nets are black, blue or green. On the label, it proclaimed: You can see the net, but your fish won't see it coming! Buy today! Very simple advertising, huh? Are the fish just colorblind to the color red? Do they not pick up on it? Does it actually work?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Huh, vayurules I just bought the exact same net with that exact label last week... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, does it actually work? Do they not see it?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't had to really use it, but I kinda tested it out and unless you do it for a while, if you make a quick scoop they won't really see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually the color red does become invisible to fish.............
below the depth of 12 feet.....lol
nothing like a good sales gimmick....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

So then if a fish is driving his car in more than 12 ft. of water, he'll run the light?????


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....and i'll be there waiting to give him a ticket....." but officer ; i never saw it turn red"......lol
i had not thought of it like that bob.......


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I really think it depends on the fish. Most cichlids have excellent color vision or there wouldn't be any blue or red males in the lakes. i got a blue net that claimed to be less visible to fish than green nets and I did catch fish more easily until they figured it out. They had previously learned to run from the green one that was harder to see than the white one. Maybe if you have a rainbow and rotate you can fool the young fish who haven't seen that color yet.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

quick scoop??
guess i must be getting slow with age lol, got 2 silver dollars that are buggers to catch, think they get tired then i can get them lol


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

weedkiller said:


> quick scoop??
> guess i must be getting slow with age lol, got 2 silver dollars that are buggers to catch, think they get tired then i can get them lol


Age, pain, arthritis, mobility issues are nothing but an obstacle that your brain can overcome. Get a bigger net LOL


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> get tired


 You do have a somewhat better shot first thing in the morning before the lights are normally on before the fish are quite awake. But they are more likely to startle and jump out of the tank or hit the lid.

2 nets, different colors, chase with one, catch with the other.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one time i had 2 large piranhas about 11 or 12" long that i was selling to a friend....now these fish knew me...i had raised them from 1" fry...i was even able to hand feed them...
so i figured it would be easy to catch them as they were not afraid of me...i put the net in the tank and scooped him up.....2 wiggles and he was back in the tank.......he ate the net...a $15.00 commercial net down the drain...i walked away and tried to think of how to catch him....a little while later i went back to the tank...sat there talking to these 2 fish like i normally did..like a dad to his kids...then i had an idea...they were going into a rubbermaid tote of about 25 or 30 gallon capacity...so i just rached into the tank and put my hand under a fish and just lifted it out of the tank and placed it in the tote....it never moved....did the same to the other....it went perfectly as well...
there is a discus seller that i know that handles his discus in the same manner....he never has a problem with them....but that's just big fish.....
the smaller ones will drive you crazy and cause heart failure....


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow. I've never heard a story like that, but I know some fish can get attached to their owners. Did you at least wear gloves, because, I mean, they are piranhas...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope...never wore gloves...just my bare hands...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well you must be the fish whisperer then Loha lol


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Thats actually a pretty good idea joey. Loha,the Fish Whisperer.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Vayurules said:


> Did you at least wear gloves, because, I mean, they are piranhas...


So they're piranhas - pfffffffttt. The biggest misconception people have of them is they think they're blood thirsty monster man-eating fish. Not true. Watch National Geographic Channel or Animal Planet, You'd be surprised.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

exactly right ice....they really are pretty docile fish....and can actually be fairly friendly..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are tetra, exactly as blood-thirsty as your neons and serpaes. Actually, the serpaes are worse.


----------

